# Invoice from firm that advertises in pro-marijuana magazines led to arrest



## ugmjfarmer (Mar 18, 2009)

*Invoice from firm that advertises in pro-marijuana magazines led to arrest of Press sports columnist David Mayo*

hxxp://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2009/03/invoice_from_firm_that_adverti.html


by John Agar 
The Grand Rapids Press 
Wednesday March 18, 2009, 8:33 AM

GRAND RAPIDS -- Longtime Press sports columnist David Mayo, accused of growing marijuana in his Northeast Side home, was targeted for investigation after police tracked shipping invoices of a company that advertises in "High Times" magazine, court records showed.

 Armed with that information, police sought utility bills, which showed Mayo's electric use was more than twice that of his neighbors.

Police also put his home under surveillance and determined he did not bring his trash to the curb, which is common among marijuana growers, police said.

Investigators in early January also noted a "large amount of mold" under the eaves on the outside of his house, which suggested to them strong grow lights were being used inside the residence, heating the room where marijuana was being grown, and causing condensation on the exterior.
 The allegations were contained in search-warrant affidavits made public this week.

Sheriff's Lt. Kevin Kelley confirmed police based the investigation on items shipped by companies that advertised in "High Times" and other pro-marijuana publications.

Mayo bought, "on 11 occasions, hydroponic growing equipment that is specialized in indoor marijuana growing," according to sheriff's Detective Sgt. Todd Butler, who said local authorities received information from the High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area Program, a project of the Office of National Drug Control Policy.

"Operation Green Thumb has access to shipping invoices from suppliers who advertise their indoor marijuana-growing equipment in magazines such as 'High Times.' David Mayo bought his hydroponic equipment from one of the suppliers that do, in fact, advertise in this (manner)."

Mayo's lawyer, Bruce Block, could not be reached for comment, but earlier said he was reviewing police information to determine whether he should challenge the reason officers had probable cause to enter Mayo's Fuller Avenue NE house Jan. 19.

Mayo is suspended from The Press pending the legal outcome. He awaits trial on charges of growing from 20 to 200 plants, which carries a maximum penalty of seven years in prison, and a high-court misdemeanor charge of maintaining a drug house. Prosecutors have offered to reduce charges to a four-year felony if he pleads guilty.

Police say 71 marijuana plants and 32 ounces of packaged marijuana were found in the home.

Mayo's wife, Denise, awaits trial on charges of marijuana possession and maintaining a drug house.

Both are free on personal recognizance bonds.

Mayo, with no prior criminal record, has worked for The Press since 1985.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to live in Grand Rapids. It's sop crazy to here all these marijuana related issues coming out of there, like how the cops shot a student at GVSU because the suspected he was smoking marijuana later to find out there was nothing in his dorm that they could hold against him. They just legalized mmj there, so maybe the cops are getting their last licks in. So glad I moved away.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

wow..mold on side of house..sounds like poor venting.  Now I been takeing my trash to work for years cuzz the price..but this makes me wonder. how not haveing your trash picked up..makes you a target for :cop:..This fellow should have never used grow house for anything related to MJ..just my thoughts:bolt::bong:


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2009)

one of the profiles used by the DEA is to stop cars driving the speed limit, because only someone transporting drugs would drive at the speed limit. So if you are a law binding citizen, it is suspect. HHHmmmm


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

Why would companies that sell equipment allow leo access to their records? Isn't that asking for trouble, besides losing good customers. You don't buy much when in handcuffs.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 18, 2009)

amazing. This country so needs to wake up, i couldnt imagine being locked up for growing pot, i would be mad at losing my freedom for doing something i feel is as common as wiping my own butt, this is ludicrous, good people going to jail for weed? cmon.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 18, 2009)

well just goes to show that the police can say whatever they want to acquire a search warrent even if it could be caused by another manner, crooked cops, crooked DA, crocked judge, the only person not crocked these days are us potheads. Whats the world coming to when a child molester gets 1 1/3-3yrs for destroying a childs humanity and a pothead gets 7yrs in prison for growing a plant and sharing it with the rest of his freinds. Im disgusted with this corrupt goverment and their questionable ethics.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry about the rant im just so fed up.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm ticked too..

anyway we can get a list of the shops that advertise in High Times, because this shows that operation "green thumb" is ongoing and nobody should be buying from those stores.


----------



## LowRider (Mar 19, 2009)

three questions come to mind

1.  Why were they tracking invoices from hightimes advertiser
2.  Did they have a warrent for it
3.  which company was it


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, that's sucks!  But it's a good argument for supporting your local economy, and paying cash at the local nursery/hydro shop.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 19, 2009)

yes RD, the local economy. Michigans unemployment rate is, and has been the highest in the nation for quite some time. 11.7%.   ...

i lived in GR for 21 years. even worked with this guy, David Mayo. would never have guessed. .

there are several reputable hydroponic chains in GR. two are near his work. prolly had to go online so no one from the community saw him buying supplies. well that did'nt work. 

wow. this blows my mind. i ordered all my big ticket items online. we need to know which companies are doing unsavvy buisness with giving up thier invoices to local leo. then let the mmj community know not to do buisness there. run 'em out on a rail.

we could put these people out of buisness overnight.

i would deffinately have my lawyer challenge leos so called probable cause for the warrant. something sounds fishy here.

for christs sake, we just voted to make mmj legal, and were hearing about alot of unscrupulous techniques as these used by leo.

it dont matter here that every county in the state voted for mmj, the cops look at that as a challenge to harrass more folks. 

hope they bring a NORML attorney in on this. gotta search out this Op Green Thumb. find out whos really funding thier endeavors. i smell DEA...bb...


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 19, 2009)

If they are tracking purchases from the back of high times adds, what do you think the chances are that the pigs are monitoring this site? I'd say very likely.


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2009)

It sounds like "high Times" should be flooded with customer complaints suggesting they require their advertisers to implement a policy of not sharing customer info with third parties


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 19, 2009)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Mayo bought, "on 11 occasions, hydroponic growing equipment that is specialized in indoor marijuana growing,"



Is there any growing equipment that is specific to MJ cultivation?  I just paged through an old issue of HT, and aside from a couple of stealth cabinets nothing seems _specialized _to MJ. Nothing seemed MJ specific enough to warrant a warrant.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

unfortunately, it is considered public information, you cant tell them to stop, a subpoena would allow them to access that information rather easily. This goes for the local grow shop receipts. I still use my debit card when i buy, do to the lack of police interest in the local grow shop, not to mention, the owner has the most elaborate grow op ive ever seen. So, you cant really tell them to stop, freedom of information act kinda sucks like that.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 19, 2009)

Like i said the cops dont need to be legal theyll give you one excuse or another to do whatever they want, We as people dont have rights anymore. Only those with money and power have rights because they pay for them with high priced lawyers, I dont know about you but if i got busted I dont have the money to pay a good enough lawyer to get me anything but 2-4yrs in a cell with some creap who robbed a liquer store for crack( he only got a 1 1/3 -3yrs) while I they pot grower would get a much longer sentance because of what? Im sorry but this country is in bad pickle and nothing is changing fast enough.


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2009)

Actualy there are alot of online businesses that destroy all purchase records ten days after shipping, or at least give the customer the option of having thier purchase records purged from the company data storage files.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Actualy there are alot of online businesses that destroy all purchase records ten days after shipping, or at least give the customer the option of having thier purchase records purged from the company data storage files.



im not sure if i buy this or not, they have to account for their business, proof they arent just laundering money. If they were to get audited, im sure they arent gonna just say "whoops! sorry IRS, i seemed to have thrown away my proof of income". 

if the cops, DEA or DA want it, they will get it. Not to mention, your credit card company keeps a very detailed record of your transactions that most certainly are not purged, i can assure you of that.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I'm moving to Mexico... or some where else, maybe just a pile o ph balanced dirt in the middle of nothing, where I can grow and dissapear in to my puffy white clouds of not in pain any more. This **** is sposed to be legal, Don't seem that way to thosee behind bars with MMJ card. I seen time and again, MMJ going to jail. 

Attention Mr. President. You have law abiding citizens in PRISON with child molesters, rapists, and mass murderers. What do you plan to do about it? I re-iterate LAW ABIDING!  These are folks that went to the trouble of aquiring a DR's note saying that this "LEGAL" medicine would help them in some *MEDICAL* way, and YOUR agents of law, IGNORED the laws, SEARCHED AND SEIZED, *ILLEGALLY* and then charged and prosecuted, a LAW ABIBING citizen, to throw them in jail, for being *LEGAL*. I say, Dear Mr. President, "What will you do?" 

Peace
_him

*edited to add*
It is occurring to me, that because of the American people's lack of action, to the injustice's served upon them, that this, The once greatest nation in the world, Now seems to be falling on it's ***, in apathy and lethargy. I think it really is time for me to ride.

GET UP OFF YOUR ASSES AND TELL THE PRESIDENT, THE CONGRESS, AND EVERY ONE ELSE, how you want your country run! If you aint voting, your voice is not heard. If you are not actively seeking a correction to the injustices that are around you, you are just allowing your country to be run for you. "We the ******* people" people. For our people *BY* our people. If it aint "by" the people, it aint "for" the people. DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! 

Start by voting.

Oh- and while it's on my mind, all you little pissant little cry ******* babies that whine about this that and the other, if you didn't vote, your voice is silent and you have nothing to whine about.

PPS. Thank every one for putting up with my little tyraid. Good luck to those who have the intestinal ******* fortitude to stand up for what they believe, and much strength to those who fight by more than just an anonomous tick mark in a box on a piece of paper. There is soo much more than just voting, but if you can't even do that, SHUT THE **** UP!


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 19, 2009)

Again, my apologies.


----------



## PoppedAlung (Mar 19, 2009)

They probably arent monitoring all records. most likely those going through usps. shipping ups or fedex is probably  a better option


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 19, 2009)

just fing fix the law prohibition doesnt work on things people dont want prohibited, The 1920's should be living proof. Simple tax laws and other stipulations should be enforced like alcohol and ciggerettes and be done with it. Run your anti smoking ads and let people sort it out for themselves, a person is intelegent but when people get together their a animal with reactions based on others opinions and back them weather theyve thought it through or not. Here i go ranting again. The president is the only one who can stand up and say yes i did, yes i liked it, and no it didnt turn me into a raving idiot. This is as harmless as drinking a beer and smoking a ciggerette at a bonfire.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 21, 2009)

not taking your trash to the curb is common amongst marijuana growers?? how the hell do they get that one?


----------



## umbra (Mar 21, 2009)

I guess I've always been a little paranoid about this stuff. I always pay cash at the hydro store. Go to 4 or 5 different stores in 3 different states, rent different cars and trucks and wear disguises. But thats just me.


----------

